# Falling to death?



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 18, 2007)

If a mantis is hanging onto something and it falls, can a mantis die from a fall?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 18, 2007)

not really, well possibly, it c an lead to mis moulting resulting in deformations


----------



## AndyWatt (Jul 18, 2007)

Are you additcated to Polls :lol:


----------



## Kriss (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes I should think so, but only really possible if the mantid is a gravid females :| .

Having said that I have not experienced it.


----------



## Asa (Jul 18, 2007)

Sometimes they do. Generally only when they are older.


----------



## randyardvark (Jul 18, 2007)

course they can however most mantids use the old 'drop and play dead' defence mechanism, so they are designed to fall, so dont worry about it


----------



## Birdfly (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes mantids can fall when moulting, this will lead to a mis-formed exoskeleton, leaving the insect horribly deformed.

So be careful if you go to pick it or its container up, check its not about to moult!

Also i have seen large heavy bodied females rupture on hitting a hard surface.


----------



## AFK (Jul 21, 2007)

yes, they can die from falling if the mantis is heavy enough. it's the same reason why ants won't die if they fell off the empire state building but we would.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't think it'll die from falling unless it gets impaled by a very sharp object. If it falls while molting, it'll probably die due to the complications.


----------

